# Newbie at breeding.



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi all. First off ive been reading around here for some time but finally decided to post.

Now I would like to try my hand at breeding...Possibly to sell (privately of course) I have read that livebearers are easiest. But what kind of income can they produce (if infact i find buyers) I have proper set ups and the fish will be cared for extreamly well. I have also read that Neon's are hard to breed but what about Danios? Basically I want to know the basics in breeding and which fish i should start out doing as well as trying to sell. 

Thank you a bunch in advance.


----------



## ch2linda (Dec 19, 2006)

hi brick
I see all kinds of info here in this particular category.
Might I suggest looking thru some sites and observing the price of little fish.
You might consider shipping later in ther Spring.

What type fish is in demand and brings market value? Would Bristlenose Plecos be a good choice? What about the different Rams?
Are you setup with multiple tanks? A large airpump with sponge filters?


----------



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

I have 3 tanks right now a 20 and 2 10s. for xmas im getting a 50 which is being used for my oscars as well as im getting 2 20 gallon longs. Also plan on getting a 40 tall for angels. I have pumps and filters and will be getting more as soon as the holidays are done and over with. I also have a 5 gallon for a fry tank. 

I guess ill have to visit a few LFS and see what they sell the most of and go from there.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Breeding for profit takes a lot of time and a fairly substantial initial investment. YOu will have to either start with show quality stock ($$$) or breed decent stock to show quality (lots of time. Could be years). Livebearers dont bring in as much as egglayers as they are more readily available. You will also need a lot of tanks to make it worthwhile. Many spawns going at the same time to keep your stock readily available. If you want to recoup some of your funds then fewer tanks will be needed but to make a worthwhile profit takes money and time. MOst breeders do it for the love and challenge and any money they make just offsets SOME of the costs they have endured.


----------



## Mazzy (Dec 16, 2006)

I agree with Damon. I have never seen a rich fish breeder. Even Discus breeders that I've met, I'd say probably don't make even as much as my "normal job" feeble income. And unfortunately for the breeders, they have alot of cost that goes into that profession. Your electric bill alone for running multiple tanks will raise substantially. 
If you are set on it... then, as Damon said, you'll need a plethera of tanks running all the time to keep your stock up and you will need to start with high quality fish which you will most likely have to seek out (elsewhere besides your local shop).


----------

